# Dryer Sheet Deter Mice



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone have any concrete, documented evidence about this?? About putting dryer sheets in a camper to deter mice. It's all over the net that you can, but I've never seen a box of BOUNCE in the pest control section of Lowes.







hmmm
Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I seriously doubt it. I found this:

Snopes.com

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't know if it worked or if I was just lucky but I put about 75 Bounce dryer sheets in the camper and put it away in a barn....didn't find any mice, but the farmer said that they didn't have any mice in the barn anyway. I will tell you this, it smells great inside of the camper now...

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I still do it each winter. Not sure if it helps, but it does make the unit smell fresh come spring.

Never had a mice problem.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Could work, the farmer porbably didn't have mice because he has stray cats. We had a mouse problem at our last house and then we started feeding a couple of stray cats. No more mice, or chipmunks or moles. they took care of evry little rodent they could find and still ate the cat food.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like the "deer-proof" landscaping I had in Oregon. Sure, the deer didn't eat the plants down to the ground, but they figured that since they were passing through anyway, a few nibbles from each one would be okay.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I still do it each winter. Not sure if it helps, but it does make the unit smell fresh come spring.
> 
> Never had a mice problem.
> [snapback]99072[/snapback]​


I figure for a few dollars, whats the harm.

I also in the off season use saran wrap. I open the door of the hot water heater, the electric cord door and the fridge access door, lay a sheet of saran wrap over the inside of the door and then close. It helps keeps spiders to a point , bees and any other bugs from making a home.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> It helps keeps spiders ... from making a home.
> [snapback]99083[/snapback]​


YES!  I am all for ANYTHING that will do this!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also in the off season use saran wrap. I open the door of the hot water heater, the electric cord door and the fridge access door, lay a sheet of saran wrap over the inside of the door and then close. It helps keeps spiders to a point , bees and any other bugs from making a home.


Great idea, John!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I use the bounce dryer sheets and have never had a mouse problem. Another trick that is supposed to work is to put comet around your tires if you store your trailer indoors and that will keep them away, this one sounds a little weird to me, but??

Maverick


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know about detering mice, but dryer sheets are awesome at removing Love Bugs or any other splatter from the front of your TV or trailer. Just get it damp and work it in small circles. Keep it damp to build a thin lather, then rinse. The fine abrasive fibers do not mar paint and the detergent or whatever doesn't leave a film like other bug cleaners do.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

campntn,

I was told about Bounce as a pest deterent about 4 years ago before we even had our 1st TT last Oct. I live in Southern NH and have about 12 acres of woods behind our house that is full of all kinds of wild animals. Mice were a big problem in my shed and in the basement until I started using Bounce around the sills in both. Haven't had any mice in the house or shed since. Not sure if it was the Bounce or maybe the 4-5 families that have moved in the neighborhood that own cats!!!!!

Anything that does the job so I don't hear the DW screaming!

C-Mac


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

We used mothballs in our popups. Had mouse troubles on two separate occassions & our dealer told us to put mothballs under the mattresses and a few around on the floor. He swore by this as he used them in all his trailers which he kept at his campground-trailer sales. We never had any more trouble with mice.

Speaking of dryer fabric softener sheets, just learned that there use can cut down on the efficiency of your dryer & lint filter. The softener minutely plugs up lint filter holes. I didn't believe it until my daughter showed me. Took the filter out of the dryer, tried to poor water through the screen and it just laid in the screen just as moisure would from drying clothes. After a good washing, screen didn't hold any water.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, mothballs do work.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I throw a couple dryer sheets in the camper during the winter 
I figure whats the harmat least the camper smells good

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like the dryer sheets have many uses, these from an e-mail I received today:

1. All this time you've just been putting Bounce in the dryer! It will chase ants away when you lay a sheet near them. It also repels mice.

2. Spread sheets around foundation areas, or in trailers, or cars that are sitting and it keeps mice from entering your vehicle.

3. It takes the odor out of books and photo albums that don't get opened too often.

4. It repels mosquitoes. Tie a sheet of Bounce through a belt loop when outdoors during mosquito season.

5. Eliminate static electricity from your television (or computer) screen.

6. Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from resettling.

7. Dissolve soap scum from shower doors. Clean with a sheet of Bounce.

8. To freshen the air in your home - Place an individual sheet of Bounce in a drawer or hang in the closet.

9. Put Bounce sheet in vacuum cleaner.

10. Prevent thread from tangling. Run a threaded needle through a sheet of Bounce before beginning to sew.

11. Prevent musty suitcases. Place an individual sheet of Bounce inside empty luggage before storing.

12. To freshen the air in your car - Place a sheet of Bounce
under the front seat.

13. Clean baked-on foods from a cooking pan. Put a sheet in a pan, fill with water, let sit overnight, and sponge clean. The anti-static agent apparently weakens the bond between the food and the pan.

14. Eliminate odors in wastebaskets. Place a sheet of Bounce at the bottom of the wastebasket.

15. Collect cat hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the loose hairs.

16. Eliminate static electricity from Venetian blinds. Wipe the blinds with a sheet of Bounce to prevent dust from resettling.

17. Wipe up sawdust from drilling or sand papering. A used sheet of Bounce will collect sawdust like a tack cloth.

18. Eliminate odors in dirty laundry. Place an individual sheet of Bounce at the bottom of a laundry bag or hamper.

19. Deodorize shoes or sneakers. Place a sheet of Bounce in your shoes or sneakers overnight.

20. Golfers put a Bounce sheet in their back pocket to keep the bees away.

21. Put a Bounce sheet in your sleeping bag and tent before
folding and storing them. It will keep them smelling fresh.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

No real evidence that it works, only anecdotal, but I use Bounce and have not had mice in the Outback. I park next to an open field. My last camper, a popup, I had mice only once before I started using slivered ivory soap on the floor when stored for the winter. Just started using bounce when I got the outback. I still use the ivory too.

Like I said, no real evidence, but no harm in doing it either.









Jim


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I know on the boating forums that I hang out on a lot of the guys use it in there boats. I have also heard that you can use hedge apples to deter spiders. However the hedge apples are poisonous to dogs so keep away from kids and animals.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

vdub said:


> Yes, mothballs do work.....
> [snapback]99203[/snapback]​


Mothballs work great, I don't think mice can stand the smell of mothballs. Problem is, DW can't stand the smell either and she swears it lingers in there all year long. Go figure. I'll keep using the bounce.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe the dryer sheet producers started this rumor.

Kinda like the Anti-Virus software companies invented viruses.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We tossed a few dryer sheets here and there in the Outback for the winter and when I went to pick it up today it smelled fresh as Spring...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I have used dryer sheets in my trailers and my pop-up and never had a problem with mice. I hope its working. But if not it sure does keep the trailer smelling great!

Linda


----------

